# Refused access to private area



## Carlos Martínez Riera

There is a long time I do not visit WordReference. I'm a senior forero with more than 1,000 posts. 

Now, I wanted to read new private messages, but the system refuses to grant me access to the private area, despite the fact that I'm recognised and granted freee access to the forums.

Any suggestions?

Carlos Martínez Riera


----------



## Jana337

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> There is a long time I do not visit WordReference. I'm a senior forero with more than 1,000 posts.
> 
> Now, I wanted to read new private messages, but the system refuses to grant me access to the private area, despite the fact that I'm recognised and granted freee access to the forums.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Carlos Martínez Riera


Could you copy the error message that you get?

Jana


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Could you copy the error message that you get?
> 
> Jana


 
This is what I get:
In my opinion, option 2 applies. But, why? This is my private area.
Carlos


_You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:_

_You are not logged in. Fill in the form at the bottom of this page and try again. _
_You may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?_
_If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation._


----------



## Jana337

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> This is what I get:
> In my opinion, option 2 applies. But, why? This is my private area.
> Carlos
> 
> 
> _You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:_
> _You are not logged in. Fill in the form at the bottom of this page and try again. _
> _You may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?_
> _If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation._


Clearly something for Mike to address. Could you please describe your problems in a greater detail so that he can identify the problem easily? Did it happen once, or repeatedly? Did you try to access your PMs via the link in the top right corner?

Jana


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Yes, indeed. I have tried all possible ways to access the private area, with always the same result, i.e., I am asked by the system to re-enter my login-password since, apparently, I have not sufficient privileges to get there. And always the access is refused, since I get over and over the login-password screen.

Nevertheless, I can access all other public areas, like this one.
I'm sorry I can't give more details, this is everything I can say to describe the problem.

Thx.

Carlos


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Carlos,

Were you able to get this resolved?  I sent you an email but haven't heard back from you.

Mike


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi Carlos,
> 
> Were you able to get this resolved? I sent you an email but haven't heard back from you.
> 
> Mike


 
Hi, Mike.
No, I didn't get any e-mail from you and the problem, unfortunately, persists.
Carlos


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi Carlos,
> 
> Were you able to get this resolved? I sent you an email but haven't heard back from you.
> 
> Mike


 
Mike, Jana337,

Problem solved.

I just frogot to tick the option 'Remember password' and this seems to prevent Wordreference to keep memory of my login parameters during the session through different areas.

Sorry for the trouble and thank you for the pain you took trying to solve it.

Carlos


----------

